

Being An Influential Person - 6 HUGE Pointers - DarrenMills
http://www.esquire.com/the-side/feature/job-interview-preparation-061909?click=main_sr

======
DarrenMills
One more thing to add: NEVER underestimate the importance of body language.
Think Brad Pitt in Fight Club. Think George Clooney in the Oceans movies... be
a force when you walk into a room.

